# Forum Other Languages All other languages Japanese  Jaoanese video game

## MOG

What do you think of Japanese video game?
Do you like it? Why? What do you expect in them?
just curious...

----------


## ST

Hmm, i dont have PSX, and on PC there is not too much of them. But i like "Silent hill" series. And when i was a kid i had "kunio kun no nikketsu soccer fight ligue" at my NES, and few other "Chinese" games, is i thinked in this time.  ::  So, as i think, Japanese games is very diffirent, then a Western ones... 
BTW, may be this forum is not the best place for such questions   ::

----------


## MOG

I know. I just thought that it might be one way of leaning language. Some of my foreign friends living here said that. You know, there are really great amount of games and comics and those kinds of products in Japan. And IMHO most of them are made and used by poor minded people. That's why they regard them as poor culture. But I see some  possibility in them and there should be...

----------


## ST

Hmm, i have learned 70% of my English from games  ::  Anyway, i think the best method to learn language-is to use it. And games is not worse in this case, then books or music. You can learn new words from games, but can`t learn pronunciation and such stuff...

----------


## MOG

English from games? That’s cool! As to pronunciation, I think we have to take some lessons. But that is not the point. What I mean is that we need exposure to the target language so that we’ll find good amount of expressions easily. Although at first we have to use dictionary so often that we may be quite irritated but after some period of time I suppose we’ll have enough knowledge to understand others and express ourselves to some extent. Reading literature may work better but I can’t keep sitting before desk with dictionary and practically we’ll get many expressions repeatedly through games and get used to it, which I think is not so bad to those who rarely have chances of conversation. Fortunately I can practice my Russian with my friends and I admit that I owe to them quite a lot but I know it is not realized without studying on my own. And we can learn many primary parts of languages without conversation (primary: I mean after learned alphabet, pronunciation and some grammar.) So, for beginners, they are useful.
On top of that, it would be interesting if children find state of the art technology in playing games. They are now using the law of physics which makes their images more attractive and sometimes even surprising, creating new music and trying to make us fun. (sorry most of this statement is   ::   I won't get further  ::  )

----------


## Dreams

> What I mean is that we need exposure to the target language so that we’ll find good amount of expressions easily. Although at first we have to use dictionary so often that we may be quite irritated but after some period of time I suppose we’ll have enough knowledge to understand others and express ourselves to some extent.

 I agree. I think it's great if people can learn some of another language from games, comics, TV, whatever. By immersing yourself in another country's pop culture, you can pick up on everyday speech that might not be in textbooks, or at least skip over the roots of the grammar. Although I don't think you can totally learn a language that way, it's a big help. 
Talking about the dictionary made me laugh.   ::  I was just using my Russian dictionary to try to translate a Света song. It's the same way I learned Japanese - I like to get ahead of myself and start translating things, even if I don't understand a lot of the grammar yet. But even when I can only understand bits and pieces, it encourages me to continue with my studies. It's irritating to pick up the dictionary for every other word, but it's good practice.

----------

